# low pressure in my home.



## hastonandrew2 (Jun 4, 2018)

hey guys. I just bought this house about 3 weeks ago and the inspector said I needed to buy a new booster pump. and we just got done replacing the booster pump with the exact same one. and still have low pressure on some parts of my home. I am stumped please help thanks.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

You should have hired a plumber instead of a home inspector to diagnose the problem.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You might have a faulty line. Did you check if you saw an oil leak? You may also want to check the viscosity if it's in the correct range.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> You should have hired a plumber instead of a home inspector to diagnose the problem.


Debo, why should he pay for a plumber when we can give free diagnostics on the internet? You know plumbers don't deserve to earn a paycheck, we should only be able to afford stale bread if people want to donate for our years spent in school.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Came across this issue a few years ago. We had to not only drill a new deeper well, but replace every fixture in the home.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Came across this issue a few years ago. We had to not only drill a new deeper well, but replace every fixture in the home.


That can also be true because the deeper you drill the more pressure you get from the earth's internal pressure. OpenSight, why didn't you go with the moentrol instead of replacing every fixture.

You could of been the hero!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> That can also be true because the deeper you drill the more pressure you get from the earth's internal pressure. OpenSight, why didn't you go with the moentrol instead of replacing every fixture.
> 
> You could of been the hero!


I’ll install what I’m asked too. My warranty only applies to supplied materials. Might not be cheap, but trusted. Can’t tell you how many customers have ended up saying “I wish I listened!”.


----------



## hastonandrew2 (Jun 4, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> You should have hired a plumber instead of a home inspector to diagnose the problem.






thanks bud. but he looked over everything else to let me know what was wrong with the house. thanks for helping.


----------



## hastonandrew2 (Jun 4, 2018)

Tango said:


> You might have a faulty line. Did you check if you saw an oil leak? You may also want to check the viscosity if it's in the correct range.






how do I do that bud. It's an electric booster pump. it's a simer 3075ss-01. thanks bud.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Smack it with your pliers!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Andrew, listen bud, it is not wise to diagnose the problem on your own or even with our help since we are not on site. 


A licensed plumbing professional needs to be on site in order to properly diagnose what is going on.




A 'home inspector' is not fit to look at plumbing systems unless he is a licensed master plumber. That holds true for anything else he is 'checking'. He's not fit to look at electrical wiring unless, you guessed it, he's a licensed electrician. 


Would you hire a plumber to look over your roof?.......No you say? Then why would you hire a home inspector to look over the entire home? Unless of course he's a know-it-all and he is an expert in everything.....I've known a few of those guys before.......LOL


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

This is some good advice. " the smack it with your pliers" is my go to fix, toss in some curse words and problem solved


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

The moral of this story is that home inspectors are a joke, and nothing in life is free or cheap.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Alan said:


> The moral of this story is that home inspectors are a joke, and nothing in life is free or cheap.


No last week he was the number (1) one employee at Home Depot, or Lowes
now he is on his own as a Home Inspector !


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

It’s funny how people think it’s a great idea to spend 6-800$ for a home inspection by someone who likely knows very little about the many areas they “inspect” but they think 200 is a lot to pay for a 20 year licensed plumber to come out, find, and fix the real problem


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Tango said:


> Debo, why should he pay for a plumber when we can give free diagnostics on the internet? You know plumbers don't deserve to earn a paycheck, we should only be able to afford stale bread if people want to donate for our years spent in school.




stale bread is good for sweating joints just wipe it on any sore joint on your body thats sweating and it soaks it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

hastonandrew2 said:


> hey guys. I just bought this house about 3 weeks ago and the inspector said I needed to buy a new booster pump. and we just got done replacing the booster pump with the exact same one. and still have low pressure on some parts of my home. I am stumped please help thanks.




probably needs a repipe. old galvanized lines get clogged with minerals and rust over time. unfortunately the home inspector isnt qualified to do that job. 

how is your viscosity in mg/L at 14.7 psi as a control for sea level, subtract 14.7 for each ft above sea level you are on, then multiply that number by 1500 to convert to kpsi, then divide by the price of a simmer booster pump. Take that number write it down on a check payable to your home inspector, then take a portaband, cut the pump out walk to the end of your lot, throw it in the garbage and call a plumber.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> stale bread is good for sweating joints just wipe it on any sore joint on your body thats sweating and it soaks it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is some thing! We had had to renovate a supermarket at night and I'd use to tell the security guard I needed old baguette bread to stuff it in the 2" copper pipe so I could continue soldering my line as the valve was not holding.

It took a long time before he agreed and he thought I was crazy.

One night as I'm continuing the line about 20 feet up in the air with the scissor lift I hear this rushing sound and all of a sudden the 2" I'm working on is full blast of cold water. I go to descend but I get shocked by touching the controls. I had to yell out for the GC or anyone for 5 minutes before someone came along and tell them to run and shut off the main while I'm standing beside the gushing pipe while flooding the floor with 3 inches of water. I can't even do down, the only thing keeping me from being totally zapped is the insulation of my work boots.

We finally figured out the other plumber told the janitor to use the hose bib at the main but the dumb a$$ opnened the 6" gate valve instead.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Thread closed.*


----------

